# Amsterdam to Prague ideas please?



## max123 (May 9, 2005)

Hi all 
Our summer hols plan this year (17 days) is to head to Amsterdam for say 3 days before heading off to Prague. My question to you all is en route to the Czech Republic are there any places of interest worth paying a vist to? We are planning to visit Colditz Castle but could there be any other areas/towns we could be missing? All answers greatly appreciated.
Thanks Helen


----------



## foxtwo (Jun 23, 2012)

Hi,

when you like to take 3 days for travelling from Amsterdam to Prague, do at first day a stop at Celle. About 410 km from Amsterdam, a little bit off route (30 km north of Hannover), but really worth an afternoon and evening visit. The town is beautiful and in walking range there is a costfree Stellplatz at Celle on Schützenplatz, Hafenstr GPS: 52° 37' 41''N - 10° 4' 22''E 
http://www.celle-tourismus.de and 
http://www.celle-tourismus.de/uploads/tx_icbrochuresdownload/AbBlock_E_3_2013_Druck.pdf

Next day you could visit Dresden (370 km) in the afternoon and evening, absolutely nice, for me more beautiful than Munich, with a Stellplatz close to the center. 
See: http://www.dresden.de/dig/en/sightseeing.php and Stellplatz http://www.wohnmobil-dresden.de/en/caravan-camping-dresden/

Third day you could travel to Prague along river Elbe (150 km) see http://www.saechsische-schweiz.de/en/saxon-switzerland.html for example Königstein Fortress or Bastei Bridge. 
Or do a stop at Terezin Memorial http://www.pamatnik-terezin.cz/en?lang=en, a deep impression.

Have fun

Bernd


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

If you go to Celle (as above) then you might as well go to Bergen (Belsen) and visit the concentration camp there (its free)

Also you might get to see British Army and German Army tanks firing on the ranges there (Hohne is a huge British Army base)

Hannover is another decent German City to see ( I was born there)

Also you have Berlin...enough said

And I would say miss Prague (it's expensive) and head south to a place called Brno (CZ second city) which is just as scenic and a damn site cheaper)


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Helen,

Teutoberger forest is nice just to the south of Osnabruck, then you could head across to Hameln of pied piper fame, there is a stellplatez near the town centre.

The Harz region is well worth a visit, plenty of impressive scenery and pretty towns and villages to visit, one of our favourite areas, loads of stellplatze in the region, Goslar and Bad Sachsa are particularly nice.

Just to the east do try and visit Quedlinburg, a Unesco world heritage site. There are several stellplatze around the town, one in an impressive location just below the castle and two others on the outskirts.


Pete


----------



## foxtwo (Jun 23, 2012)

and drink a "Ratzeputz" in Celle http://www.ratzeputz-celle.de/products_rp_eng.html
and a "Schierke Feuerstein" in Harz

They turn belly aches into headaches.


----------



## scept1c (May 10, 2005)

We were in Amsterdam in March and headed down the Rhine past Koblenz. We stayed a few nights at an ACSI site in Oberwesel on the bank of the Rhine. The camp site is on the edge of the nice olde world town. When we were there we took the train down to Bacharach which is another good place to see. We also took a boat trip down to Rudesheim. There are some stellplatz in the area if you prefer.

After that we moved on and stayed at another ACSI site in Neckargemund just outside Heidelberg, the camp is near to a bus stop to get into Heidelberg or you may get a boat instead if you prefer.

Next we stopped a couple of nights in the stellplatz just outside Rothenburg ob der tauber, it's the second time we have been there and definitely worth a visit.

We stopped at another ACSI site near the Czech border before moving on to Prague. Our van is over 3.5t and we stopped at the first petrol station and paid for a Go box plus top up. We returned it when we wer leaving Czech and got our money back on the box and the remainder of the topup we had paid. It cost us about €15 in toll charges during the time we were there. If your van is no more than 3.5t you can get a vignette which is cheaper. We were also checked by a friendly policeman to see that we had the box.

We spent a week in Prague and had a great time before going south east to Kutna Hora a town with UNESCO listed buildings. We went to nearby Sedec and visited the ossuary, church completely decorated by skulls aand bones.

We didn't stop at Brno and obviously didn't see the good bits but headed further south to a town the Czech people are proud of. Don't miss Ceske Krumlov, you won't be disappointed.

When we left Czech we went to Regensburg, Bamburg, Jena, Leipzig and Berlin before heading up to Peenemuende on the Ostsee (Baltic) where we visited the site where the V1 and V2 rockets were developed during WW2. We also saw an old Russian submarine.

Next stop was west along coast to the Zingst peninsula, a beautiful place and while we were there we went to Wustrow where took a trip on an old gaff rigged sailing boat. It was an excellent day out and we ran aground on a sandbank and really got our money's worth. There was no danger but it made the trip a bit more interesting.

We stayed at a couple of other places along the coast before visiting Lubeck then into Holland where we stayed on another ACSI site near the centre of a lovely little town called Dokkum. 

After that we went across the 32km causeway to Den Helder where we stayed in the excellent aire at the harbour and right outside the amazing Maritime museum. The aire cost €10 per night, a bit dear as there was no electric but the toilets and showers were modern and spotless and there was free wifi. I would recommend anyone to see the museum, we spent a day there and would have spent longer but our leisure batteries gave up on us so we had to move on.

Final stop was at Altmaar which is another good place to see and Friday is the best day when the cheese market is on. We returned to the UK from Amsterdam to Newcastle on the DFDS ferry where the food is very expensive and they had the gall to try to charge €10 for WIFI in a small area of the ship.

I don't think you can do all that in 17 days Helen, it took us two and a half months but maybe you might find the info useful for a future trip. Have a good journey.


----------



## kinell (Mar 9, 2013)

I can highly recommend Pilsen about 1.5 hours south of Prague. A lot cheaper than Prague and a lot quieter in terms of tourists/stag/hen parties. Home, of course, to the famous Pilsner brewery. There is a restaurant there called U Mansfelda that serves the most gorgeous traditional Czech food and cheap as chips too.


----------



## max123 (May 9, 2005)

Thanks to all of you who have replied to my post with some great suggestions.
Helen


----------



## satco (Jan 21, 2012)

well , it is a bad idea to travel the northern route (via Hannover-Magdeburg-Dresden) because of the actual floodings. many east-german towns drowned in the waters of river Elbe. Dresden/Magdeburg (only to name 2 of them) are suffering from severe damages.

suggest to go via Munster-Erfurt-Chemnitz instead.

Jan


----------

